# Nichts anderes als Stahl...



## Brassenwürger (19. September 2008)

So, ihr Boardies...

nun rege auch ich mich mal ein kleines Bisschen auf! 

Ich bin seit vielen Jahren leidenschaftlicher Raubfischangler, habe große Räuber aller Art gefangen und gehe heute noch (nach Abschluss meiner Stipperkarriere) für mein Leben gern mit der Spinnrute auf die Pirsch! Und ich bin ein Anhänger waidgerechter Fischerei mit allen Konsequenzen!
Heute hat mir wieder ein Thema echtes Kopfzerbrechen bereitet, welches, das ist ja auch egal! Aber es ging um die Angelei auf Hecht mit monofilen Vorfächern ("Hardmono") oder Kevlar! Ich würde hier nur gern mal betonen, dass weder Hardmono noch Kevlar zum gezielten Hechtfischen geeignet sind! Hardmono (auch bekannter Marken) habe ich in den Boddengewässern um Rügen sowie in den Hamburger Verbandsgewässern ausgiebig getestet und im Schnitt 3 von 10 Hechten verloren! Das kann man vergessen! In Hechtgewässern sind also Vorfächer aus Stahl, Titan, Wolfram oder sonstwas für´n neumodischem Metall angesagt, aber mit Hardmono oder sonstiger Monofiler Vorfachschnur kann man nicht auf Hecht fischen! *Das funktioniert einfach nicht!!*
Die meisten Angler, die ihren 25 Euro Illex - Wobbler am Monovorfach durch die Fluten kurbeln und nach einem Biss den Köder verlieren, denken sich: "Shit - muss ich wieder neu kaufen"

Und was ist mit dem Fisch...???

Es ist soooo einfach: Einen Hecht stört es nicht, ob der Köder an einem Stahlvorfach gefischt wird oder nicht! Und wenn doch, na, dann ist das eben so! Mal gewinnt man, mal verliert man! Das ist Angeln! Wenn ich merke, dass ich an einem klaren Baggersee nichts fange, weil die Hechte sich an meinem Stahlvorfach stören, dann fahre ich eben ohne Fisch nach Hause - wo ist das Problem....|kopfkrat

Neue Methoden - neues Material....
Alles schön und gut, aber vergesst nicht die Verantwortung, die Ihr habt...

Und ich würde mir wünschen, dass diese leidige und überflüssige Diskussion über Hechtvorfächer bald mal ein Ende hat...  

So, genug gemeckert, schönen Abend noch...#6

Schöne Grüße,
Carsten|wavey:


----------



## Killerhimself (19. September 2008)

*AW: Nichts anderes wie Stahl...*

:m:m:m Ich stimme dir zu 100Prozent zu!!!!#6#6#6


----------



## Bobster (19. September 2008)

*AW: Nichts anderes wie Stahl...*

|good:

....ich hol mir noch nen Bier und was zu knabbern...

Bobster


----------



## kulti007 (19. September 2008)

*AW: Nichts anderes wie Stahl...*

und dazu kommt noch das "raubfischexperten" immer wieder behaupten, das hardmono hechtsicher ist....nur um ihr zeug für viel geld zu verkaufen #d

....z.B. dieser jackson |gr:...


----------



## Chrizzi (20. September 2008)

*AW: Nichts anderes wie Stahl...*

*Als...* *Nichts anderes wie Stahl... ALS Stahl...


Aber ich sehe das ähnlich - ich hab auch immer Stahl oder Titanium dran.
*


----------



## Petterson (20. September 2008)

*AW: Nichts anderes wie Stahl...*

Hab ein einziges mal nen Hecht am Kevlarvorfach verloren (und das war der erste und einzigste auf Kevlar)...*nie wieder!* Seitdem beim Spinnfischen nur noch Stahl. Und ganz ehrlich: 49fädiger Stahl in 8 oder 9 kg Tragkraft ist doch eher geschmeidiger als das Hardmonokompendant. Und wenns dann auch noch brüniert ist, fällt auch die lästige Reflexion weg...wo bitteschön ist das Problem, das mich unvorsichtig werden und zur (Hard)Mono greifen läßt? Stahl bleibt...Stahl!


----------



## dib (20. September 2008)

*AW: Nichts anderes wie Stahl...*

jo...auf jeden fall STAHL VORFACH ABER FERSTEHE NICHT WORÜBER DU DICH EIGENDLICH SO AUFREGST  ALLES EASI MONO KLAPPT EINFACH NICHT AUF HECHT


----------



## thepainter (20. September 2008)

*AW: Nichts anderes wie Stahl...*

ich denke er regt sich über solche Aussagen auf:


trixi-v-h schrieb:


> Schaue mal hier nach http://etackle.de/template/unterkat...g=Sonstige-Spinnruten&unterkatname=Spinnruten . Ich finde das besser(preiswerter) als eBay. Ansonsten ich fische stets ohne ein Hechtvorfach und mir ist dadurch nie einer abhanden gekommen. Ich halte das Zeug für unsinnig.


Und ich denke er regt sich zurecht auf!!


----------



## Veit (20. September 2008)

*AW: Nichts anderes wie Stahl...*

Jeder der ein bisschen verstand hat, wird schon allein deshalb nicht mit Hard Mono fischen, weil es unheimlich auffällig und steif ist. Ein dünnes, dunkles Stahlvorfach ist doch viel unscheinbarer. Ich frage mich wirklich, was der Vorteil an Hard Mono sein soll, außer vielleicht, dass es nicht knickt.

PS: Waren gestern zu dritt angeln an einem relativ klaren See. Kumpel Benni mit Hard Mono-Vorfach, Kumpel Hendrik und ich mit Stahl. Gefangen haben nur Hendrik und ich! (siehe auch mein neues Benutzerbild)


----------



## Damyl (20. September 2008)

*AW: Nichts anderes wie Stahl...*



Veit schrieb:


> Jeder der ein bisschen verstand hat, wird schon allein deshalb nicht mit Hard Mono fischen, weil es unheimlich auffällig und steif ist.
> 
> PS: Waren gestern zu dritt angeln an einem relativ klaren See. Kumpel Benni mit Hard Mono-Vorfach, Kumpel Hendrik und ich mit Stahl. Gefangen haben nur Hendrik und ich! (siehe auch mein neues Benutzerbild)



Hoffentlich liest das dein Kumpel Benni nicht :q
Und dickes Petri zum Fisch.

Aber zurück zum Thema. 
Heutzutage bekommt man so geschmeidigen und unauffälligen Stahl, das man eigentlich erst gar nicht auf die Idee kommen muss, es mit Kevlar oder Hardmono versuchen zu müssen..............
Gehts auf Hecht.............nur mit STAHL #6


----------



## duck_68 (20. September 2008)

*AW: Nichts anderes wie Stahl...*

Genau meine Reden - siehe hier


----------



## diemai (20. September 2008)

*AW: Nichts anderes wie Stahl...*

Habe mal vor Jahren einen Guten an Kevlar verloren , seitdem nur kommt nur noch Stahl ans Band !

Zum Jerken und für Oberflächenköder benutze ich auch noch Eigenbau-Vorfächer aus brüniertem Draht(rostfrei) , den ich mir aus USA bestelle , die kann man im Wasser auch schlecht sehen ! http://www.mooreslures.com 

Gruß , diemai


----------



## maesox (20. September 2008)

*AW: Nichts anderes wie Stahl...*

Hallo u herzlichen Dank Carsten!!!!!!!!!!!!

|good:


........nur werdens dennoch manche nie kappieren!!!#c
Denen wünsche ich jedenalls weiterthin viel Glück - zum Wohle der Hechte!!!!!!!!!!




TL
Matze


----------



## Stachelritter86 (20. September 2008)

*AW: Nichts anderes wie Stahl...*

Hallo liebe Stahlfreunde, 

Genau meine Meinung! Mich regt dieses Gequatsche über das ach so sichere Hardmono auch total auf. Und zur Sichtigkeit, was ja angeblich ein Vorteil dieses Produkts sein soll soviel: Wenn es einigermaßen halten soll, musste eh schon ein so dickes nehmen, dass die Sichtigkeit wieder zum Teufel ist. 
Stahl ist dünner, günstiger, schöner zu verarbeiten und auf jeden Fall SICHER!!!! Und es stört sich beim Spinnfischen auch kein Zander/Hecht/Barsch dran! 

Hardmono mag irgenwo in einem reinen Zandertümpel seine Existenzberechtigung haben. Aber in keinem Hechtwasser!

beste Grüße

Markus


----------



## senne (20. September 2008)

*AW: Nichts anderes wie Stahl...*

Hallo, auch ich kann mich euren Ausführungen nur anschließen. 

Finger weg von Mono oder Kevlar - wenn es auf Hecht geht!!

Senne.


----------



## Colophonius (20. September 2008)

*AW: Nichts anderes wie Stahl...*

Super Beitrag.
Ich habe einen einzigen Hecht mit Mono verloren (habe gehört, dass es dort keine Hecht gibt #q )... Ich fische jetzt überall mit Stahl, auch wenn es dort nur eine 1%ige Chance auf Hecht gibt: Stahl kommt dran.

Ich verstehe folgendes nie:
Wieso HARDmono, wenn es doch weiche Stahlvorfächer gibt |kopfkrat


----------



## Chrizzi (20. September 2008)

*AW: Nichts anderes wie Stahl...*

Anscheinend schlafen die Hardmonofreunde länger als die Stahlliebhaber. Spätestens heute abend artet das sicherlich in eine tolle Disskusion aus. 

@Veit: teste mal dünnes Titaniumvorfachmaterial zu bekommen. Das ist zwar steifer als Stahl, aber knickt nicht so leicht. Ich fische viel mit dem Zeug, eben weil es nicht knickt und gerade bei Oberflächenködern verfängt sich doch gerne mal der Drilling im Vorfach. Da ist Stahl sehr schnell geknickt.


----------



## Jemir (20. September 2008)

*AW: Nichts anderes wie Stahl...*

ich habe zwar noch nie nen Hecht an einem Hardmono verloren, aber ich habe auch immer das 30lbs genommen. Da sich das aber besch***** binden lässt bin ich jetzt auch auf Stahl umgestiegen. Speziell beim herstellen von Angstdrilligen ist Stahl um Welten besser...


----------



## Ullov Löns (20. September 2008)

*AW: Nichts anderes wie Stahl...*

Wir haben in Norwegen in diesem Sommer etliche Hechte beim Schleppen mit Wobbler/Titan erbeuten können. Bei größeren Wobblern werde ich nichts anderes mehr nehmen. Obwohl das Material recht steif ist, beeinträchtigt es den Lauf von Wobblern in keinster Weise. Man kann seine bevorzugten Wobbler direkt anschlaufen und das Zeug hält und hält und hält.

Ebenso gibt es für mich beim Jerken nix besseres. Wir waren mit reichlich Material eingedeckt und mussten nicht ein einziges Vorfach austauschen, insofern war auch der recht hohe Preis gerechtfertigt.

Das Gewässer an dem wir fischten, war sehr sichtig, den Fängen hat dieses keinen Abbruch getan.


----------



## Chrizzi (20. September 2008)

*AW: Nichts anderes wie Stahl...*

Uli ich hab mal gelesen, dass Stahl einen entscheidenen Vorteil gegenüber Titanium hat. Titanium altert angeblich, Stahl nicht. Also sollte man nach einiger Zeit das Titanium-Vorfach auch austauschen. Aber das passt schon, in der Zeit fischt man "nerven-schonender" da man sich nicht mit gekringelten Stahl rumnerven muss.


----------



## Ullov Löns (20. September 2008)

*AW: Nichts anderes wie Stahl...*

Mag sein, wir haben eine Woche intensiv mit dem Zeug gefischt. Insbesondere beim Schleppen war es unverwüstlich. Ich kann natürlich nicht sagen, ob es nacht 6 Monaten immer noch so haltbar ist. 

Für mich ist trotzdem ganz klar das Fazit, dass ich nichts anderes nehmen werde, wenn das zum Köder passt. Eine Woche mit einem Vorfach, etlichen ü80 Hechten und das im Hochsommer mit teilweise recht flotten Schleppgeschwindigkeiten, das war für mich schon ein recht beeindruckender Praxistest. 

Allerdings ist es natürlich nichts, wenn Flexibilität gefragt ist.


----------



## Chrizzi (20. September 2008)

*AW: Nichts anderes wie Stahl...*

Klar, ich hab mein erstes Vorfach auch 2-3 Monate gefischt, aber jeweils nur an den Wochenenden, dennoch hielt es. 
Ich mein es war 2Monate angegeben, dann tauschen - aber da stand nicht bei, wie oft das Titanium beansprucht wurde. Ich hab nun seit Anfang Mai mein 3tes Titanium Vorfach dran. Das passt schon, wenn man im Jahr 3-5 Vorfächer verbraucht, geht das für mich in Ordnung, ist mir lieber als ein Haufen Stahlvorfächer.


----------



## Wizard2 (20. September 2008)

*AW: Nichts anderes als Stahl...*

dem kann ich nur zustimmen benutze nur noch titan beim jerken, auf köfi immer stahl. hatte auch schon nen verlust durch hardmono, durch nen ca 60cm hecht der den köder von vorne angriff. er kappte das vorfach schon beim biss.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. September 2008)

*AW: Nichts anderes wie Stahl...*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Anscheinend schlafen die Hardmonofreunde länger als die Stahlliebhaber. Spätestens heute abend artet das sicherlich in eine tolle Disskusion aus.


Richtig! #6

Denn - auch Stahl ist NICHT "Hechtsicher", das ist eine Illusion! :m
(was auch immer "Hechtsicher" heißt, dazu gleich mehr)

Außerdem ist es ziemlich egal ob das Vorfach zerbissen wird, an einer Quetschhülse bricht oder der Einhänger zerbissen wird. Also alleine Stahl paßt schon mal gar nicht, wenn dann muss die gesamte Stahlvorfachmontage top sein, durch JEDEN Fehler und Schwäche kann der Köder abreissen und den Hecht verangeln, was bei je größeren Ködern immer tragischer enden tut.

Dieser Hecht vom "Hecht-Profi Mick Brown"  (Aktuelles Blinker-Aushängeschild ) 
http://www.mickbrownangling.com/sitebuilder/images/58_web-589x437.jpg
tut z.B. kaum einer Mono was antun, viele Unterkieferzähne sind nicht da, alle klar ohne Ceratin und ohne Härte, die Zähne sind nicht sonderlich scharf. Da hätte ich bei den "Sägen" großer Forellen sogar mehr Bedenken. Das sind Fälle, wo Hechte ohne-Alles erfolgreich gefangen werden, selbst wenn die Mono zwischen den Zähnen zum liegen kommt, vorausgesetzt der Drill dauert nicht zu lange und wird hart genug geführt. Eine 0,20mm Mono kann im *glücklichen* Fall Hechtzähnen genügend wiederstehen, tut sie bei guten Forellen auch, wenn sie 1a frisch war. Hier schlägt die Sorgfalt in Austausch und Wartung voll durch.

Dieser kleine Hecht (~58) hatte schon bessere schärfere Zähne:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/album.php?albumid=615&pictureid=4726

Gute Übermeterhechte haben teilweise so scharfe Zähne, dass die Schnur SOFORT angeritzt wird, teilweise können sie die Schnur sogar SOFORT abschneiden, manchmal dauert es etwas. Die Zähne sind dann oft säbelförmig und haben skalpellscharfe Kanten in Kieferknochenrichtung, das hat nichts mehr mit den Nadelkissen und Raspelzähnen zu tun. Hier ist auch 7x7 alleine von der Fadendicke her gefährdet.

Diese Faktoren Ködersitz im Maul, Zahnschärfe der Hechte und Art des Widerstands beim Zerbeissversuch des Köders sind nicht vorhersagbar.

Wer hier maximale Sicherheit haben will, muss sehr gutes knickfestes Material mit sehr guter Montage und genügender Länge verarbeiten, um eine MÖGLICHST HOHE Sicherheit zu erzeugen. ABSOLUT sicher gibt es dabei wiederum nicht. 

Ein Beispiel: Was nützt ein schönes stabiles Stahlvorfach von 25cm, was an sich auch hält, der Hecht aber zum Typus des gewitzten Einrollers und Ruckers gehört, bei zu kleiner ausübbarer Kraft über die zu leichte Rute sich einmal (oder mehr) längs dreht und dann die Schnur hinter dem Vorfach in den Schnabel bekommt? Dann ist er auch ratz fatz ab. 
Ich habe einen guten Schätzwert dazu, ein ~90cm kann, wenn er geübt ist (Netze zerreisen, rausdrehen), dabei min. 3,5kg Drehkraft ausüben, unfreiwillig experimentell ermittelt! :m 
(der ging aber nur mit einem kleinen Drilling bei durchgerissenen neuen Sprengring (Forellenmontage) von dannen und dürfte demzufolge nicht ernstlich gefährdet worden sein))

Die Lösung meterlanger Vorfächer wie beim Hai-BigGame ist nicht nutzbar. #d
Ich sage dazu auch, dass ich alles unterhalb einer starken M-Spinnrute für Hecht anhand dieses einen Beispiels schon für VaBanque-Spiel halte: Man kann evtl. genau so einen Fall bekommen, der Hecht rollt sich ein und reißt ab, verludert dann zugewickelt todsicher!!! dem schönen Stahl zum trotze.

Nicht falsch verstehen: Ich bin nicht gegen Stahl, sondern gegen die *Überheblichkeit* ein Stahlvorfach wäre gleich sicher. Dazu gehört aber schon eine weitergehende Abstimmung, und auch die anderen Verfahren mit genügender Sorgfalt angewendet sind akzeptabel, sofern um eine Risikominimierung gerungen und bestmöglich angewandt wird.


----------



## Chrizzi (20. September 2008)

*AW: Nichts anderes als Stahl...*

Det, dennoch ist Stahl/Titanium/etc. das sicherste was wir bisher haben.

Bei Hardmono muss sich der Hecht nichtmal einwickeln.



			
				Det schrieb:
			
		

> Außerdem ist es ziemlich egal ob das Vorfach zerbissen wird, an einer Quetschhülse bricht oder der Einhänger zerbissen wird.



Stahl kann auch "zerbissen" werden, das hatte ein Bekannter bei einem dünnen 1x19 (5kg) zum Barsche Spinnern, da waren nach einem kleinen 55-60er Hecht ein paar Fäden durch. Aber das ist das einzige, das ich das jemals gesehen hab, ansonsten sah ich das nie wieder. 


Verabreitungsfehler lassen wir mal außen vor, ansonsten kannst du auch gleich bei der HardMono schlechte Knoten dazuziehen und sonstwas. 

Einhänger (Snaps, Karabiner, sonstwas) sind doch aus Metall, die wird wohl kaum ein Hecht durchbeißen - hab ich nie gesehen, werde ich nie sehen.

Dass so ein Teil irgendwie augehen kann ist klar, aber das Risiko gibt es bei der Hardmono auch - also 0:0.



			
				Det schrieb:
			
		

> durch JEDEN Fehler und Schwäche kann der Köder abreissen und den Hecht verangeln, was bei je größeren Ködern immer tragischer enden tut.



Beispiel: Mein Onkel hat beim Schleppen auf einen Ukko ein Biss gehabt und dabei Riss das Stahlvorfach. Ukko weg. Kurze Zeit später ist ein Kumpel zu der Stelle gefahren, da er das gesehen hat und fand den Ukko an der Oberfläche. Ukko wieder da. 

Ich denke gerade bei größeren Ködern, hat ein Hecht die Chance, dass er den abschütteln kann. Natürlich hängt es davon auch ab, wie der Köder sitzt, aber in der Regel haben kleinere Köder weniger Gewicht und werden Tiefer genommen, da ist das Abschütteln dann noch erschwerter.


----------



## Jemir (20. September 2008)

*AW: Nichts anderes als Stahl...*

sicher, alles kann man nicht ausschließen (nur dadurch das man nicht angeln geht), aber angeritzte Hardmonos welche mit Sicherheit keine 3 Minuten Drill mehr ausgehalten hätten hatte ich schon genug. Ein angeritztes Stahlvorfach hatte ich och nie!!!

Klar kann auch eine Quetschhülse aufgehen, genauso wie ein Knoten beim Hardmono. Diese Einwendungen haben also NICHTS mit den Materialeigenschaften als solches zu tun sondern ausschließlich mit der Qualität und der fachmännischen Ausführung beim Vorfächer knöpern...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. September 2008)

*AW: Nichts anderes als Stahl...*

Chrizzi, da sind wir voll d'accord! :m
An erster Stelle steht eben die Sorgfalt und das bestmögliche Material für den Einsatzfall. Auf der anderen Seite ist eine fangverhindernde Wirkung auch unbillig. 

In starker Beanspruchung auf Knicke kann Hardmono z.B. besser als Stahl sein, Titan noch besser. Wer wiederum rechtzeitig austauscht verbessert die Sicherheit, wer bei einem vermeintlich sicheren Vorfach nicht kontrolliert und rechtzeitig austauscht, handelt noch fahrlässiger als derjenige, der ungeschützt angelt, denn sich in trügerischer Sicherheit wiegend bei einem real schon stark geschwächten Stahlvorfach wird eher abreissen als jemand, der mit sofortiger Abbissangst im Nacken sehr vorsichtig und optimal zu drillen versucht, das Risiko sofort bewältigen muss.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. September 2008)

*AW: Nichts anderes als Stahl...*



Jemir schrieb:


> Klar kann auch eine Quetschhülse aufgehen, genauso wie ein Knoten beim Hardmono. Diese Einwendungen haben also NICHTS mit den Materialeigenschaften als solches zu tun sondern ausschließlich mit der Qualität und der fachmännischen Ausführung beim Vorfächer knöpern...


Nicht ganz, die Hülse geht nicht auf, sofern gut gequetscht, das passiert i.d.R. nur mit billigen China-Mades. 
Die Hülse selber wirkt wie eine Beißzange, weil sie härter als der Stahl ist, wenn man die Hülse hin und her knickt. Getwizzelte Verbindungen stehen sich dabei besser, haben aber arge Probleme falls ein starkzähniger starker Hecht diese Wicklung in die Zahnreihe bekommt und aufribbelt, egal ob ein bischen verklebt oder nicht, mit einer stärkeren Sicherung sollte es aber reichen.
Jedenfalls können die Twizzels nicht einfach abgeknickt werden, was ein starker schüttelnder Hecht einem steifen Stahlvorfach gegen harte Kante schnell antun kann. Braucht man selber nur mal probieren, wenn man die Hülse um 90Grad zu dem langen Mittelstück hin und her knickt. 10mal oder 30mal, wieviel hält euere? Ein Hecht, der einen 100HZ-Vibrator beim Schütteln aufweisen kann, braucht dann wie lange? 

Die Verbinder brauchen nur in die Zähne zu kommen, dann können sie aufgespalten werden, aufhaken passiert bei zu weichen Einhängerschließspannungen auch gerne, wiederum spielt hier der starke Gegenzug seitens des Anglers eine wichtige Rolle: 
Bei gut Zug kann der Hecht weniger Kniffe anwenden, hier wirklich das Verbindermaterial "aufkniffen".

Ich will damit nur sagen, dass bei ungünstigem Sitz und (un)passendem Fisch auch die tolle Quetschung gefährdet ist, das ist vorführbar. Gerade die recht bissfesten Materialien wie 1x7 sind dadurch am meisten gefährdet. Wer kennt nicht das abdrehen einfacher Drähte, wenn man ein Stück davon braucht?

Zum Glück sind die meisten Hechte aber nicht so schlau und rabiat, sonst würde es wohl noch viel mehr Mißerfolge geben. Sehr viele nutzen ihr Potential gar nicht, springen nicht, schütteln nur kurz, versuchen nicht sich einzudrehen, kennen scheinbar ihr Gewässer und das Versteckmaterial nicht richtig, wissen zum Glück nicht die Schwachstellen der Stahlvorfächer, wissen nicht das dahinter kappbare Schnur ist usw. usw.
Auch beissen sehr viele halb mittrauisch geworden (wegen der Kunstköder) nur zart zu, nehmen den Köder sozusagen eher testweise in die Zahnreihe, wo so ihn erstens wieder gut ausspucken können, die Montage dann frei außen bleibt, man den Hecht wieder gut aushaken kann, und insgesamt sich eine erfreuliche Situation für Fisch und Angler einstellt. 
Wenn man dagegen besonders naturalistische Köder nimmt, besonders überzeugende Naturköder verwendet, dann steigt die Gefahr des schnellen Inhalierens sehr an, mit allen Folgen. 

Für den sportiven Angler ohne große Ernährungsabsichten eine wichtige Sache zu beachten, kauft nicht zu inhalationssüchtige Köder!  :m

Meine Tips sehe ich so:
- Seid sorgfältig mit den Vorfächern, häufige Kontrolle ist wichtiger als das Material, trügerische Sicherheit ist schlecht.
- Einem Hecht nicht die Chance geben, die Montage zu zerlegen, denn die können bei unbedachter Drillweise einiges, was man vorher kaum glaubt.
- I.d.R. ist ein hochwertiges dünnes Stahlmaterial um >10kg inzischen so dünn und unauffällig, dass es bei guter Verarbeitung und guten Kleinteilen als sehr hechtsicher und sehr unauffällig gelten kann, sozusagen den Standard darstellt. Aber abweichend vom Regelfall gibt es auch noch andere Gegebenheiten, Beifänge beim Forellen oder Barschspinnen, extrem beangelte Fische usw.


----------



## senner (20. September 2008)

*AW: Nichts anderes als Stahl...*

ich glaube, wer ständig hardmono auf hecht verwendet, durfte noch nie einen drillig aus einem hechtschlund bergen..dann würde er es sich zweimal überlegen, was er dort reinhängt.

anfangs, als hardmono frisch im kommen war, hatte ich den eindruck, dass es eher als ausnahme oder nothammer für tage gedacht wäre, wo gar nix geht. aber mittlerweile wird es als stahl-alternative dargestellt, und das ist definitiv falsch. 
schade um den fisch, der zugetackert rumschwimmen muss.

wenn ich nichts fange, denke ich über köder und köderführung nach, nicht über das vorfach.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. September 2008)

*AW: Nichts anderes als Stahl...*



senner schrieb:


> wenn ich nichts fange, denke ich über köder und köderführung nach, nicht über das vorfach.


Gerade da gibt es aber einen unschönen Stahleffekt, für mich den größten Nachteil bei Stahl: Das metallische Glitzern, was allerdings wohl nur bei Sonnenschein relevant sein dürfte. Eine wirklich haltbare unauffällige Oberfläche ähnlich der von Kevlar gibt es nicht, vor allem ist nach ein paar Drillingskontakten etliches blank. Dieses Glitzern (aller Brünierung zum Trotze) dürfte meiner Schätzung nach für die meisten Fangverhinderungen verantwortlich sein, vor allem wenn die Fische genau das gewohnt sind, und: Es läßt sich SEHR LEICHT erkennen, gerade für den Hecht, der auf schwächste entfernte Unterwasserglitzereffekte geeicht ist.

Genauso ist aber Hardmono und FluoCarbon und Mono nicht vollkommen unsichtbar, und kann vor allem auch bei schrägen Sonnenschein glitzern, anders reflektieren. Trotzdem für einige Angler ganz sicher ein Vorteil, wo die Fische dieses Material nicht kennen und demzufolge nicht scheuen. Das gilt umso mehr für Zielfische wie Barsch und Forelle, wenn man die eigentlich beabsichtigt, aber Hechte reichlich vorkommen. Das ist nochmal um Größenordnungen schwieriger als reines Hechtangeln. 

Bei dunklem Wetter spielt das Vorfach meiner Erfahrung nach kaum noch eine Rolle, ich verwende zunehmend (nach Wobblern die einfach am gebrochenen Stahl nach ca. 2h davonflogen  ) dann wieder kunstoffummanteltes dickes 15kg Vorfach (das von Veit betitelte "Opavorfach" :q), das stört anscheinend dann keinen Hecht und ist *zig-fach knicksicherer* als Stahl pur. Vor allem wenn man nicht gut nachgucken kann (dunkel) oder dauernd mag, kann man die Sicherheit damit gut steigern, hält eine Session sehr sicher durch.
Also ist mal wieder die Kombination das beste, Stahl in Mono! :vik:  

Die kurioseste Erfahrung war aber schon 2mal, daß genau darauf (dickes 15kg + dicke Multifilschnur |bigeyes) mehrfach Forellen gebissen haben (und gefangen wurden), die auf dünne Mono oder typische Forellenschnüre vorher stundenlang nicht gingen ... |kopfkrat und das kam nur weil ich mal eben noch eine Rute testen wollte, mit einer vollkommen falschen |znaika:, eigentlich unsinnigen |znaika: Hechtschnurmontage dran ... |kopfkrat
*Seitdem glaub ich nur noch an Variabilität :g, nix Pauschales mehr.*

Die gleiche Frage bezüglich Scheuchwirkung und was fängt besser (Hauptargument für Hardmono) gibt es auch bei den Binnen- und Meerforellenanglern, und da alle jeweilige Erfolgsmeldungen vorzuweisen haben, scheint es auch so zu sein: Erstmal scheuen sie das, was sie als Gefahr erkennen. Da kann sich jemand beliebig "in die Wolle" kriegen, ob das eine oder das andere besser fängt, jeder liegt vom Prinzip her falsch.


----------



## Aalround-Spinner (20. September 2008)

*AW: Nichts anderes als Stahl...*

Ich fische auch nur mit Stahl. Ich nehme am liebsten das Fibresteel von PB. 
Vorteil: Es knickt nicht so leicht und wenn es verdrallt ist, kann man es einfach mit dem Fingernagel wieder glatt entdrallen ohne Tragkraftverlust. Zudem ist es erheblich günstiger als das 7x7 von Flexonit.


----------



## maesox (20. September 2008)

*AW: Nichts anderes als Stahl...*

Deswegen benutze ich nur schwarzes Marterial ( Titan oder Stahl?

Habe auch festgestellt,daß Hechte in viel beangelten Gewässern regelrecht "alergisch" auf silbernes Vorachmaterial reagieren. Demnach ist es nicht immer "total wuscht" was man verwendet!!


TL
Matze



PS: Jeder wird aber nach wie vor das Vorfachmaterial verwenden von dem er Überzeugt ist - da wird auch diese Diskussion nichts bringen!!


----------



## Jemir (20. September 2008)

*AW: Nichts anderes als Stahl...*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Nicht ganz, die Hülse geht nicht auf, sofern gut gequetscht, das passiert i.d.R. nur mit billigen China-Mades.


 
Wenn Du richtig gelesen hättest, und nicht nur im wahn nach irgendwelchen Eventualitäten eine Gegenargumentation an den Haaren herbeiziehen wölltest, wäre Dir aufgefallen das da in dem Text noch was von fachmännischer Ausführung der Quetschung stand...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. September 2008)

*AW: Nichts anderes als Stahl...*

Und wenn Du genau gelesen hättest, denn ich schrieb:
Das *Abknicken* (und faserweise durchbrechen) an den Quetschhülsenkanten ist das größte Haltbarkeitsproblem bei an sich schicken dünnen Stahlvorfächern! :m

Mir ist jedenfalls bei eigenen Vorfächern wegen schlampiger  Quetschung etc. noch *nie* etwas aufgegangen. 
Und genau deswegen quetscht wohl hier die Majorität der Spinnangler selber, sofern sie tut, und gut tut, und gut daran tut! #6


----------



## Veit (20. September 2008)

*AW: Nichts anderes als Stahl...*

@ maesox: Mit deinem PS hast du sicher recht, aber man sollte immer bedenken, dass auch Jungangler oder Anfänger mitlesen und mir persönlich ist es wichtig diesen Personen meine Meinung Pro Stahl bzw. Titan zu vermitteln.
Wer mich ein bisschen kennt, dass ich selten nein sage, wenn mich ein Boardi zwecks gemeinsamem (Spinn-)Angeln mal nett fragt. Oftmals sehe ich dann, dass die Leute gar ganz ohne Vorfach angeln, weil sie es nicht besser wissen oder es bisher immer gut ging. Von mir bekommen sie alle gesagt, dass ein Stahlvorfach unerlässlich ist.
Es gibt nur ganz, ganz wenige Gewässer, wo man ohne Stahl fischen könnte. Darum am besten immer mit Stahl.
Richtig zum Kotzen find ich solche "Profiangler" wie Dietel oder Strehlow, die so tun als könnte man fast überall ohne Stahl fischen.


----------



## Ullov Löns (20. September 2008)

*AW: Nichts anderes als Stahl...*

Ich mag Strehlow zwar auch nicht, aber man muss sagen, dass dieser meistens Gewässer befischt oder an Gewässern guidet, an denen Hechte die absolute Ausnahme sind. Im HH-Hafen angelt kein Mensch mit Stahlvorfach, weil da Hechte wirklich selten gefangen werden. An solchen Gewässern kann man, wenn man denn eins hat, sein schlechtes Gewissen mit HM beruhigen, allerdings fischen dort die meisten entweder ohne Vorfach oder mit FC- bzw Monovorfach.


----------



## TheFischer (20. September 2008)

*AW: Nichts anderes als Stahl...*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> So, ihr Boardies...
> 
> nun rege auch ich mich mal ein kleines Bisschen auf!
> 
> ...


|good:


----------



## Veit (20. September 2008)

*AW: Nichts anderes als Stahl...*

@ sundvogel: Mit dem HH-Hafen geb ich dir recht. Zwar kenne ich dieses Gewässer nicht, von Hechtfängen hab ich dort aber noch nie gehört.
Allerdings fischen Strehlows Guides z.B. ein gewisser Sebastian H. ja auch an Gewässern wie der mittleren Elbe, welche durchaus einen halbwegs guten Hechtbestand hat, mit FC-Vorfach (selbst gesehen) und empfehlen dies auch noch ihren Kunden. In meinen Augen ein Unding.


----------



## duck_68 (20. September 2008)

*AW: Nichts anderes als Stahl...*



Veit schrieb:


> @ sundvogel: Mit dem HH-Hafen geb ich dir recht. Zwar kenne ich dieses Gewässer nicht, von Hechtfängen hab ich dort aber noch nie gehört.
> Allerdings fischen Strehlows Guides z.B. ein gewisser Sebastian H. ja auch an Gewässern wie der mittleren Elbe, welche durchaus einen halbwegs guten Hechtbestand hat, mit FC-Vorfach (selbst gesehen) und empfehlen dies auch noch ihren Kunden. In meinen Augen ein Unding.




...und genau diese Scheinheiligkeit kotzt mich bei diesen Leuten an - da braucht mir keiner erzählen, dass das nicht von der Angelindustrie "gesponsert" wird - dieser Sebastian H. ist ja Schreiberling für den "Raubfisch" usw. ... wessen Brot ich ess, dessen Lied ich sing...

Vor einiger Zeit hörte man von einem gewissen "Zanderseb" noch was ganz anderes... "Klick" - ein Schelm wer böses dabei denkt


----------



## Nelson (20. September 2008)

*AW: Nichts anderes als Stahl...*

Bloß mal so - habe auch schon mit Titan Hechte verloren. Das Zeug ist einfach gerissen. Mit 7x7 Stahl hatte ich hingegen noch nie Probleme!!


----------



## Ullov Löns (21. September 2008)

*AW: Nichts anderes als Stahl...*



Veit schrieb:


> Allerdings fischen Strehlows Guides z.B. ein gewisser Sebastian H. ja auch an Gewässern wie der mittleren Elbe, welche durchaus einen halbwegs guten Hechtbestand hat, mit FC-Vorfach (selbst gesehen) und empfehlen dies auch noch ihren Kunden. In meinen Augen ein Unding.


 
Das sehe ich genauso. Da wo Hechte öfter vorkommen, da ist Stahl ein muss, dabei spielt es keine Rolle, ob man Strehlow oder Heini heißt.


----------



## $hadow (21. September 2008)

*AW: Nichts anderes als Stahl...*

Im großen und ganzen schließ ich mich der Mehrheit an, aber ein sehr wichtiger Punkt wird immer verschwiegen, und ja, ich meine VERSCHWIEGEN!

Ich hab heute noch in einer aktuellen Angelzeitschrift gelesen, wie beim Barschangeln die FC-Vorfächer an die Wobbler kommen. Ich krieg da jedesmal einen K**zreiz!

Mal ein kleiner Ausruf an die Fraktion, die enau diese Meinung vertritt (und da gibt es leider doch so einige von)

"Wenn euer blöder 20,- Wobbler kein dünnes 1*19 verträgt, weil er dann nicht läuft, kauft euch was anderes! Andere Miniwobbler laufen trotz Stahlvorfach der Wallerkaterogie einwandfrei, und dann schaffen die Wunderwaffen das auch. Ich will garnicht wissen, wie viele Hechte wegen so einen ignoranten Mist bereits verangelt wurden.

Und bitte nicht falschverstehen, ich liebe Kunstköderangeln mit Ködern, die auch gerne mal ins Geld gehen dürfen, jedoch liefen/laufen ALLE Miniwobbler von mir einwandfrei mit Stahl 

Gruß,
Basti


----------



## diemai (21. September 2008)

*AW: Nichts anderes als Stahl...*

Es entsteht auch bei mir so langsam der Eindruck , wenn ich diesen Thread hier so durchlese , das diese ganze Fluocarbon,-und Hardmono-Geschichte in der Fachpresse nur künstlich gepusht wird(letztendlich durch die Industrie , die ja die Anzeigenseiten dort bezahlt).

Wie können diese Vorfächer so gut sein , wie immer geschrieben wird , wenn sich an dieser Stelle eine Menge erfahrener Angler dagegen aussprechen #c?

                         Gruß , diemai


----------



## Arowana (21. September 2008)

*AW: Nichts anderes als Stahl...*

Guten Morgen,

ich hoff ihr fallt jetzt nicht über mich her, aber ich find FC gar nicht so schlecht.
Als ich vor 2 Jahren mit dem Huchofischen angefangen hab, kaufte ich mir 0,45 FC als Vorfachmaterial und war begeistert.
Irgendwann nahm ich es auch zum Hechtfischen. In der zeit hab ich ca. 50 Hechte gefangen und keinen einzigen verloren. (Verloren schon aber keiner der es durchscherte).
Allerdings muss ich dazu sagen, dass ich nur Jighaken mit abgedrückten Widerhaken fische und keinen Angstdrilling verwende.
Meine Jighaken sind - ich glaube - 9 cm lang und 90 Prozent meiner Hechte waren alle so gehakt, dass bis zum Vorfach noch mindestens "7 cm mit Gummi ummantelter Jighaken" waren.
Ein bis zwei kleinere Hechte waren so gehakt, dass sie Vorfachkontakt hatten, aber da gabs auch nie Probleme.

Fall mir doch mal einer abreist, denk ich, dass es eine Sache von ein paar Minuten ist, bis er meinen Gummi wieder los ist. Das sieht bei dem Angstdrilling schon wieder ganz ander aus, da wär ich auch vorsichtiger.

Grüße

Max


----------



## Damyl (21. September 2008)

*AW: Nichts anderes als Stahl...*

@Arowana

Ich fall nicht über dich her.................

Aber du sagst doch, das erst 2 kleinere Hechte vorfachkontakt hatten..................da kannst du doch nicht sagen das FC gar nicht so schlecht ist.
Passt doch irgendwie nicht


----------



## duck_68 (21. September 2008)

*AW: Nichts anderes als Stahl...*

Bevor ich ein 0,45 FC oder HM anknote nehm ich lieber ein dünnes 7X7 - da kann der Köder noch spielen und hängt nicht dran, wie an einem Stück Draht....


----------



## Dart (21. September 2008)

*AW: Nichts anderes als Stahl...*

Was mich am meisten bei diesen Hardmono und FC Diskussionen verwundert, ist die Tatsache das man an diesen Materialien unbedingt festhalten oder ausprobieren möchte oder muß.
Mir reicht es eigentlich, wenn ich von Anderen mehrfach lese, das Hechte durch diese Materialen verloren wurden, um erst gar nicht das Bedürfniss zu haben das selber auszuprobieren.#d

@Brassenwürger
Klasse Posting#6

Gruss Reiner#h


----------



## Arowana (21. September 2008)

*AW: Nichts anderes als Stahl...*

Hi,

@Werner: also funktioniert es doch 

@Martin: das ist dein persönliches Emfinden, ich sehe das halt anders.

Grüße

Max


----------



## Fitti (21. September 2008)

*AW: Nichts anderes als Stahl...*

Nehme nur Stahl


----------



## duck_68 (21. September 2008)

*AW: Nichts anderes als Stahl...*



Arowana schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> @Werner: also funktioniert es doch
> 
> ...



...dann wünsche ich Dir im Sinne des Wohlergehens der Hechte weiterhin keinen Verlust durch Biss.....


----------



## serge7 (21. September 2008)

*AW: Nichts anderes als Stahl...*



Veit schrieb:


> @ sundvogel: Mit dem HH-Hafen geb ich dir recht. Zwar kenne ich dieses Gewässer nicht, von Hechtfängen hab ich dort aber noch nie gehört.
> Allerdings fischen Strehlows Guides z.B. ein gewisser Sebastian H. ja auch an Gewässern wie der mittleren Elbe, welche durchaus einen halbwegs guten Hechtbestand hat, mit FC-Vorfach (selbst gesehen) und empfehlen dies auch noch ihren Kunden. In meinen Augen ein Unding.


 
Also mein lieber Veit...da kommt ja nun ein posting nach dem anderen von Dir. Da möchte ich gerne jetzt auch mal was dazu schreiben....

Zum Ersten: Daß Du sehr viel fängst steht ausser Frage. Dazu kann man Dich beglückwünschen. Und das auch mit Hochachtung.

Zum Zweiten: Daß Du Dich hier jetzt aber als Moralapostel aufspielst das finde ich gelinde gesagt nicht in Ordnung. Ich kann mich an postings von Dir aus dem Sommer erinnern wo Du davon schriebst, daß Dir mehrere Waller samt Köder abgerissen wären an einer(!) Stelle. (das posting an sich kannst Du hier gerne nochmal zitieren, ich hab jetzt keine Lust das zu suchen...) Die Kommentare mehrerer User hier im board "schade um die schönen Wobbler" löste bei mir einen Kommentar aus "schade um die Fische"....Mein posting wurde von den mods gelöscht, obwohl ich garnicht mehr geschrieben hatte...Meine Argumentation: Wenn Du doch soviel Wert auf Waidmännigkeit legst, warum wird dann an einem spot wo augenscheinlich mehrere Waller standen trotzdem versucht mit unterdimensioniertem Gerät weitere zu haken die dann logischerweise auch noch abreissen...???

Da solltest Du dann vielleicht auch mal kurz drüber nachdenken bevor man hier den Eindruck bekommt Dein zweiter Vorname wäre "Waidmann"...

Nichts für Ungut und
beste Grüße
Sergio


----------



## maesox (21. September 2008)

*AW: Nichts anderes als Stahl...*

@veit


Ich weiß nicht,hast du überhaupt meine Posts genau gelesen???

Es ist fak,daß ich egal ob hier oder am Wasser, jedem ganz klar u deutlich zu Stahl und langen Vorächern rate,wenns um Hecht geht!!

Ich weiß gar nicht was du mir vorwerfen willst!!#d

Auch an meinem PS gibts nichts zu ändern,weils eben leider so ist!!!!!!
Es wird leider immer welche geben die bei Hardmono bleiben,da ändern auch Diskussionen nichts!!



TL
Matze


----------



## Colophonius (21. September 2008)

*AW: Nichts anderes als Stahl...*

Ich glaube den Kopf des nächsten Küchenhechtes werde ich mal zu Testzwecken verwenden.
Ich glaube ich lasse Mono, geflecht, Fluo und Stahl gegeneinander antreten, dann sieht man ja wie lange die das durchhalten


----------



## Carphunter' (21. September 2008)

*AW: Nichts anderes als Stahl...*

also wenn ich ehrlich bin angel ich jetzt seit ca. 1 1/2 jahr auf Hecht ochne vorfach....also hauptschnur-->no knot-->wirbel--> köder

und hatte bisher noch nie das problem, das ein hecht bzw. zander den köder so tief geschluckt hat, das er nur annähernd die hauptschnur berühren könnte....D.h. hatte bisher och noch kein verlust....aber naja..


oje....gleich geht´s hier ab|uhoh:


----------



## Chrizzi (21. September 2008)

*AW: Nichts anderes als Stahl...*

Man gut, hier ist Stahl/ähnliches PFLICHT beim Spinnfischen und Angeln sobald man ein Drilling dran hat (KöFi).


----------



## duck_68 (21. September 2008)

*AW: Nichts anderes als Stahl...*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Man gut, hier ist Stahl/ähnliches PFLICHT beim Spinnfischen und Angeln sobald man ein Drilling dran hat (KöFi).



Schön, dass es Vereine gibt, die manchen das "Denken" abnehmen und es erst garnicht zu Experimenten kommen lassen!! Das sollte Vorbild sein!#6


----------



## j-c-w (21. September 2008)

*AW: Nichts anderes als Stahl...*

wie viele und wie große Hecht fängst du denn so Carphunter ?
Was ist denn wenn mal ein Meterhecht deinen Köder komplett inhaliert.... ? Köder weg, Fisch weg und der Fisch hat auch noch den Köder im Maul.....von deinem Frust mal ganz zu schweigen.
Die 50er Schniepel haben bei mir auch nie das Vorfach im Maul. Aber die großen sind fast immer im Vorfach bzw haben dieses im Maul. Deshalb fische ich auch nie unter 40-50cm Länge.
Warum muss man denn was riskieren ?

Zum Hechtangeln gehört ein Stahlvorfach, alles andere ist unsicher und vorallem nicht fair dem Fisch gegenüber.


----------



## Chrizzi (21. September 2008)

*AW: Nichts anderes als Stahl...*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Schön, dass es Vereine gibt, die manchen das "Denken" abnehmen und es erst garnicht zu Experimenten kommen lassen!! Das sollte Vorbild sein!#6



Das ging nicht über den Verein. Naja im Endeffekt hat der Verein das dann geregelt, aber ein Bekannter hat mal ein total herruntergekommenen Zander mit 1-2 Drilligen im Magen gefangen, da wurde mal ein bischen Krach im Verein gemacht, weil wie kann man sowas nur ohne Stahl fischen, vor allem weil Hechte bei uns nicht so selten sind. 

Seit dem ist Stahl an Kunstködern/Drilligen Pflicht soweit ich weiß. Ich zähl mein Titanium einfach mal mit dazu.


----------



## Stachelritter86 (21. September 2008)

*AW: Nichts anderes als Stahl...*

@ Carphunter

Ich hatte im Gegensatz dazu schon zig Hechte, in jeder Größe die einen Zandergufi oder auch größere Gummis bis zum Anschlag inhaliert hatten. Wenn ich da deine Montage gesicht hätte, wäre ein Schnurkontakt unvermeidbar gewesen. 
Warum muss es eigentlich erst zum Ernstfall kommen, um dann was zu ändern? 

Bißchen mehr Einsicht und Professionalität an den Tag legen  und auch einfach mal nen Rat, der auf Erfahrung vieler Boardies hier basiert, annehmen. Es kostet ein paar Euro und ein paar Minuten mehr. Dafür weiß man aber, dass alles so safe wie möglich für Angler und den Fisch ist. Fischverluste nützen keinem. Der Angler ärgert sich und der Fisch muss leider gepierced rumschwimmen. 

Nichts für ungut. Aber wenn du vorsätzlich auf Hechte gehst, wäre ein passendes Vorfach schon angebracht!

beste Grüße

Markus


----------



## Carphunter' (21. September 2008)

*AW: Nichts anderes als Stahl...*

wie sieht´s denn aus mit feinseilvorfach von flexonik??
also beim angeln mit wobbler oder großen blinkern nehm ich das ja auch....is zwar bisher nicht, auch wenn ich damit geangelt hab, das die zähne in der nähe des vorfaches gekommen ist, aber mich würd´s interessieren ob das n hechtzahn aushalten würde??

ps...hab das stärkste aus dem sortiment von flexonik(find es macht n stabilen eindruck)


----------



## Fishzilla (21. September 2008)

*AW: Nichts anderes als Stahl...*



Carphunter' schrieb:


> also wenn ich ehrlich bin angel ich jetzt seit ca. 1 1/2 jahr auf Hecht ochne vorfach....also hauptschnur-->no knot-->wirbel--> köder
> 
> und hatte bisher noch nie das problem, das ein hecht bzw. zander den köder so tief geschluckt hat, das er nur annähernd die hauptschnur berühren könnte....D.h. hatte bisher och noch kein verlust....aber naja..
> oje....gleich geht´s hier ab|uhoh:



Moin CH.

Ich hatte mal vor "kurzen" an einen kleinen Graben geangelt, an dem ich nie Hechte vermutet habe.
Allenfalls Barsch.
Genau wie du, No Knot-Wirbel-Spinner.
Kurze Zeit später Biss-Hecht- Schnurr nach kurzen Drill durch.

Hatte dann in meiner Angelkiste ein kurzes Stahlvorfach rausgekramt und alles neu bestückt.
Da ich die Hechte in einen wirklich kleinen und teils relativ flachen Graben fange, gehen die Bister ab wie Rakete. 
Selbst das kurze S-Vorfach erwies sich als zu kurz und ich konnte den Hecht nur mit sehr viel Glück zum Kescher bugsieren.
Seit dem nur noch langes Stahlvorfach.

Bin auch der festen Überzeugung, das es um die Stahlvorfachstärke zu viel Tam Tam gemacht wird.
Ich ziehe den Köder, egal ob Spinner oder Wobbler teilweise durchs Kraut und die Montage sieht dann wie ein Weihnachtsbaum aus.
Das tut den Bissen aber keinen Abbruch.

Daher angel ich lieber auf Nummer sicher.
Das schont den Fisch und zugleich meine Nerven.


----------



## maesox (21. September 2008)

*AW: Nichts anderes als Stahl...*



Carphunter' schrieb:


> also wenn ich ehrlich bin angel ich jetzt seit ca. 1 1/2 jahr auf Hecht ochne vorfach....also hauptschnur-->no knot-->wirbel--> köder
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## stanleyclan (21. September 2008)

*AW: Nichts anderes als Stahl...*

hä? ohne stahlvorfach?? riskant oder??


----------



## Colophonius (21. September 2008)

*AW: Nichts anderes als Stahl...*



maesox schrieb:


> Carphunter' schrieb:
> 
> 
> > also wenn ich ehrlich bin angel ich jetzt seit ca. 1 1/2 jahr auf Hecht ochne vorfach....also hauptschnur-->no knot-->wirbel--> köder
> ...


----------



## maesox (21. September 2008)

*AW: Nichts anderes als Stahl...*

Man kann auch alles tausend mal wiederholen!!! Außerdem nervts langsam!!

Frag mich wer dem Jungen das Angeln beigebracht hat,denn beim Hechtangeln ein Raubfischsicheres Vorfach zu benutzen gehört zum Grundsätzlichen!!! Er angelt schließlich schon 1 1/2 Jahre so!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Das hat mit waidmännisch überhaupt nichts zu tun und daß er seit dieser langen Zeit so viel Glück hatte,rechtfertigt nicht sen Tun!!!


----------



## Fear no fish (21. September 2008)

*AW: Nichts anderes als Stahl...*

Moinsen!

So langsam nerven diese ewigen Stahl/Hardmono/Kevlar-threads,aber es scheint wirklich immer noch "Angler" zu geben,die mit diesem Dreck Hechte befischen...
Demnach muß man wohl doch ab und an mal daran erinnern...

Gruß
Holger


----------



## Ullov Löns (21. September 2008)

*AW: Nichts anderes als Stahl...*

Ich finde nicht das es nervt, da es letztlich sensibilisiert. In diesem Thread haben auch Leute gepostet, die vor Jahr und Tag das halbe Forum wuschig gemacht haben, weil sie mit Mono gefischt haben. 

Es istganz einfach, jeder wird irgendwann bekehrt, wenn nicht hier, dann ganz sicher durch einen tollen Hecht, den er irgendwann verliert. 

Wenn die Chance besteht, dass einige von den vielen Mitlesern die vielen Erfahrungen von Hechtanglern ernstnehmen, dann lohnt sich ein solcher Thread immer.

Ich hatte früher immer 10m HM als Backup dabei und als ich dann einmal tatsächlich damit fischen mußte, habe ich es schnell bleiben gelassen. Zu steif, zu dick, zu unsensibel, das Zeug braucht kein Mensch.

Ich sehe es sportlich, wie der Würger der Brassen, mal gewinnt man, mal verliert man und wenn ich auf den einen oder anderen Hechtbiss wegen der Sichtigkeit von Stahl verzichten muss, dann wird das mein Lebensglück nicht beeinträchtigen.

Uli


----------



## Colophonius (21. September 2008)

*AW: Nichts anderes als Stahl...*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Ich sehe es sportlich, wie der Würger der Brassen, mal gewinnt man, mal verliert man und wenn ich auf den einen oder anderen Hechtbiss wegen der Sichtigkeit von Stahl verzichten muss, dann wird das mein Lebensglück nicht beeinträchtigen.
> 
> Uli


 very  |good:


----------



## Fear no fish (21. September 2008)

*AW: Nichts anderes als Stahl...*

@Uli

Sehe ich ja genauso,aber wenn mir "Angler" weissmachen wollen,daß HM,KV u.ä. völlig legitim ist,dann nervt es...
Wie wenig Achtung vor der Kreatur muß man denn haben???

Aber wenn man auch nur einen "Angler" auf den richtigen Weg bringen kann,dann soll es so sein!

Habe fertig!

Gruß
Holger


----------



## Carphunter' (22. September 2008)

*AW: Nichts anderes als Stahl...*



maesox schrieb:


> Man kann auch alles tausend mal wiederholen!!! Außerdem nervts langsam!!
> 
> Frag mich wer dem Jungen das Angeln beigebracht hat,denn beim Hechtangeln ein Raubfischsicheres Vorfach zu benutzen gehört zum Grundsätzlichen!!! Er angelt schließlich schon 1 1/2 Jahre so!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Das hat mit waidmännisch überhaupt nichts zu tun und daß er seit dieser langen Zeit so viel Glück hatte,rechtfertigt nicht sen Tun!!!



meine frage?....hast jemals schonmal einen hecht verloren weil er abgerissen ist oder durch irgent einen anderen einfluss??


----------



## Damyl (22. September 2008)

*AW: Nichts anderes als Stahl...*



Carphunter' schrieb:


> meine frage?....hast jemals schonmal einen hecht verloren weil er abgerissen ist oder durch irgent einen anderen einfluss??



Und was hat das mit Stahl zu tun ? 
Klar verliert jeder irgendwann mal einen Hecht...........

Aber du forderst das verlieren ja mit voller Absicht heraus


----------



## Carphunter' (22. September 2008)

*AW: Nichts anderes als Stahl...*



Damyl schrieb:


> Und was hat das mit Stahl zu tun ?
> Klar verliert jeder irgendwann mal einen Hecht...........
> 
> Aber du forderst das verlieren ja mit voller Absicht heraus



schon klar...ist mir aber bisher noch nicht passiert, und das ist es....wenn man ist es nicht das gleiche wenn man zwischen ästen angelt? auch riskant, und es kann sein das er mit samt köder abrreißt.

frag mich nur was sich mister knister sich da so fertig macht...jeder sagt doch man muss seine eigenen erfahrungen machn.....und ich hatte bisher nur gute. mag sein das es falsch ist, aber wenn´s bisher immer gut funktioniert hat.

bei uns sind die hechte halt sehr vorsichtig....frag mich nich warum....hab mit der *ohne* angeln mit stahlvorfach die letzten 2 raubfischpokale nach haus holen können weil der rest stahlvorfach dranne hatte, und damit nichma n hecht gesehen habn


----------



## jannisO (22. September 2008)

*AW: Nichts anderes als Stahl...*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> Wer Hardmono und/oder Fluorocarbon als Vorfach zum Hechtangeln benutzt, der benutzt auch Benzin als Grillanzünder :q


 

|good: wahre Worte


----------



## Dart (22. September 2008)

*AW: Nichts anderes als Stahl...*



Carphunter' schrieb:


> schon klar...ist mir aber bisher noch nicht passiert, und das ist es....wenn man ist es nicht das gleiche wenn man zwischen ästen angelt? auch riskant, und es kann sein das er mit samt köder abrreißt.
> 
> frag mich nur was sich mister knister sich da so fertig macht...jeder sagt doch man muss seine eigenen erfahrungen machn.....und ich hatte bisher nur gute. mag sein das es falsch ist, aber wenn´s bisher immer gut funktioniert hat.
> 
> bei uns sind die hechte halt sehr vorsichtig....frag mich nich warum....hab mit der *ohne* angeln mit stahlvorfach die letzten 2 raubfischpokale nach haus holen können weil der rest stahlvorfach dranne hatte, und damit nichma n hecht gesehen habn


 Im zarten Alter von 15 Jahren, sind doch eigene Erfahrungen starkt eingegrenzt
Ich wiederhole mich nur sehr ungern zu dem Thema.
Man muß schlechte Erfahrungen nicht selber machen, es reicht wenn man über diese liest.:g


----------



## GiantKiller (22. September 2008)

*AW: Nichts anderes als Stahl...*



Fear no fish schrieb:


> Sehe ich ja genauso,aber wenn mir "Angler" weissmachen wollen,daß HM,KV u.ä. völlig legitim ist,dann nervt es...
> Wie wenig Achtung vor der Kreatur muß man denn haben???



ziemlich populistisch diese aussage. hier scheinen sich wieder einige jungs profilieren zu wollen indem sie betonen wie waidgerecht sie doch sind gegenüber anglern ohne stahlvorfach.

dabei wird gerne mal vergessen, dass es durchaus alternativen zu stahl gibt, zum beispiel Meeresvorfach Material 1,5mm.
Das Bekommt kein Hecht der Welt durch. Absolut ausgeschlossen. Wer nicht glaubt kann ja mal ein Hechtgebiss nehmen und schauen wie lange man scheuern muss. Das Zeug ist so stabil, dass es den Räubern der Meere standhält und die haben teils wesentlich schärfere und vor allem härtere Zähne als so ein hecht.

und stahl ist auch nicht sooo stabil wie hier manche tun, sondern hat auch seine schwächen. Ein ordentliches Meeresvorfach von 1m länge hat keine schwächen hinsichtlich der stabilität.


----------



## Ullov Löns (22. September 2008)

*AW: Nichts anderes als Stahl...*



Dart schrieb:


> Man muß schlechte Erfahrungen nicht selber machen, es reicht wenn man über diese liest.:g


 
Das ist, so glaube ich, leider nicht richtig. Als 15-Jähriger möchte man es doch gerne mal, den ganzen alten Nichtskönnern richtig zeigen. Das ist wohl ziemlich normal. Die Fähigkeit festzustellen, dass andere Leute mit ihren Erfahrungen recht haben könnten, tritt wohl erst später auf. 

Das gute dabei ist, dass man davon ausgehen kann, dass der Bubi noch nicht allzu viele Hechte gefangen hat, dass schlechte dabei ist, dass man jetzt schon weiß, dass irgendwann ein Hecht mit Gufi, Spinner oder Blinker im Maul verludern muss

Hoffen wir, dass er dann seine Lektion gelernt hat und wenn nicht, dass er beim Spinnfischen auf einen besonders ungnädigen FA trifft, der ihm wegen des fehlenden Stahlvorfachs ermahnt und im Zweifelsfall die Pappe entzieht.

Uli


----------



## Dart (22. September 2008)

*AW: Nichts anderes als Stahl...*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Das ist, so glaube ich, leider nicht richtig. Als 15-Jähriger möchte man es doch gerne mal, den ganzen alten Nichtskönnern richtig zeigen. Das ist wohl ziemlich normal. Die Fähigkeit festzustellen, dass andere Leute mit ihren Erfahrungen recht haben könnten, tritt wohl erst später auf.


Hi Uli
Völlig richtig, aber wir treffen und diskutieren hier wohl hoffentlich nicht, um Scherben aufzusammeln, wenn man den Bruch vermeiden könnte. 
Greetz Reiner


----------



## GiantKiller (22. September 2008)

*AW: Nichts anderes als Stahl...*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> Mag sein, nur wo ist denn da bitte der Vorteil gegenüber 0,27mm Stahl? Wenn du jetzt mit Flexibilität und Sichtbarkeit argumentierst, fange ich an zu weinen




warum weinen?
sichtbarkeit ist auf hecht total egal beim spinnfischen.
flexibel soll ein spinnvorfach nicht immer sein.

ich nutze meeresvorfach aus ganz pragmatischen gründen. es ist erstens billig, und zweitens kann ich es sehr schnell herstellen in beliebiger länge ohne hülsen, werkzeug, ect.

und ich sehe es nicht ein, das hier jeder beschimpft wird, der kein stahl nutzt.


----------



## Carphunter' (22. September 2008)

*AW: Nichts anderes als Stahl...*

joa...ok...werd mich mal dran halten 

wie sieht´s nun mit feinseilvorfach von flexonit??..hechtsicher?


----------



## Chrizzi (22. September 2008)

*AW: Nichts anderes als Stahl...*

Ich hab 7x7 von Flexonit - bisher nur 1 Hecht damit gefangen der den Haken nicht im Maul hatte. Aber generell wird das Zeug schon sicher sein.


----------



## lehrling (22. September 2008)

*AW: Nichts anderes als Stahl...*

Hallo Boardies,

verfolge diese Diskusion(Stahl ja oder nein) jedesmal sehr interesiert. Meine Meinung:
Man muß nicht alle Erfahrungen selber machen, genügend Boardies mit ausreichender Erfahrung sind sich wegen ihrer Praxiserfahrung einig: Bei Hechtbestand nur mit Stahl.

Von mir mal noch folgender Hinweis hierzu: Habe bei 2 Boddenangeltouren den Guides
vom Team Boddenangeln genau die diskutierte Frage gestellt: Stahl oder geht auch
Hardmono? Antwort war eindeutig: Wir haben Hardmono probiert geht oft gut, aber
jeder hat den Einsatz spätestens nach dem zweiten Fischverlust eingestellt.Und jeder
hat diese Erfahrungen gemacht und nimmt nur noch Stahl.
Wer, wenn nicht diese Jungs, die bestimmt 200 Tage im Jahr direkt an der "Front" sind
sollte die Problematik besser einschätzen können!
Denkt mal drüber nach.

MfG  lehrling


----------



## Veit (22. September 2008)

*AW: Nichts anderes als Stahl...*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Das ist, so glaube ich, leider nicht richtig. Als 15-Jähriger möchte man es doch gerne mal, den ganzen alten Nichtskönnern richtig zeigen. Das ist wohl ziemlich normal. Die Fähigkeit festzustellen, dass andere Leute mit ihren Erfahrungen recht haben könnten, tritt wohl erst später auf.



Auch wenn wir oft unterschiedlicher Meinung sind, aber da muss ich dir aus eigener Erfahrung wirklich recht geben. :m
Und ich würde mir wünschen, dass anderen unangenehme Erfahrungen erspart bleiben, indem sie gleich den Weg zum richtigen Vorfachmaterial beim Raubfischangeln finden.


----------



## Carphunter' (22. September 2008)

*AW: Nichts anderes als Stahl...*



Veit schrieb:


> Auch wenn wir oft unterschiedlicher Meinung sind, aber da muss ich dir aus eigener Erfahrung wirklich recht geben. :m
> Und ich würde mir wünschen, dass anderen unangenehme Erfahrungen erspart bleiben, indem sie gleich den Weg zum richtigen Vorfachmaterial beim Raubfischangeln finden.



benutzt du denn normales stahlvorfach, oder ne unauffälligere variante?


----------



## rallye-vid (22. September 2008)

*AW: Nichts anderes als Stahl...*



Carphunter' schrieb:


> joa...ok...werd mich mal dran halten
> 
> wie sieht´s nun mit feinseilvorfach von flexonit??..hechtsicher?



Ok, bin noch neu hier aber egal:

Ich habe die fertigen 7x7 Flexonit [Carl Stahl] Vorfächer (6,8kg) und die halten schon einiges aus. 

War mit einem Arbeitskollegen am Privatteich und habe dort 2 Kopytos durch Hänger verloren - 1. irgendwo am Grund, 2. am Baum.

Bei nr.1 riss meine Schnur ab (0,22er geflochten 14,5kg), das Vorfach hat gehalten #6

Bei nr.2 hing mein "Fish" an einem Ast, etwa 3-4cm Durchmesser in einer Höhe von ca 2-2,5m. Kurz bevor mein Kollege den Ast in den Händen hatte (soweit habe ich den nach unten gekriegt) riss das Vorfach ab. Die Kraft die ich dafür anwenden musste, war wirklich enorm.

Ich bin also mit dem Material zufrieden und halte das für Bisssicher. Werde jedoch auf Drennan 7-Strand umsteigen (günstiger).

Hoffe ein wenig geholfen zu haben.

Grüße,
Karl


----------



## Veit (23. September 2008)

*AW: Nichts anderes als Stahl...*

@ Carphunter: Ich verwende in der Regel 1x7 Multiflex von Canelle mit 5 oder 7 kg Tragkraft. Das ist günstig (etwas über 4 Euro für ne 10 m Spule), braun eingefärbt und schön dünn. Ich konnte mit diesem Material schon Welse bis 1,60 m landen. Rechnet man noch Quetschhülsen und Wirbel+Karabiner dazu, hat man letztendlich für ca. 8 Euro 20 Vorfächer in 50 cm Länge. Macht man sie noch ein wenig kürzer (weniger als 30 cm sollten es nicht sein), bekommt man sogar noch mehr raus. 
Fürs reine Wobblerangeln, wo man in der Regel auch nicht viele Abrisse hat, würde ich dir aber 7x7 empfehlen.


----------



## Carphunter' (23. September 2008)

*AW: Nichts anderes als Stahl...*



Veit schrieb:


> @ Carphunter: Ich verwende in der Regel 1x7 Multiflex von Canelle mit 5 oder 7 kg Tragkraft. Das ist günstig (etwas über 4 Euro für ne 10 m Spule), braun eingefärbt und schön dünn. Ich konnte mit diesem Material schon Welse bis 1,60 m landen. Rechnet man noch Quetschhülsen und Wirbel+Karabiner dazu, hat man letztendlich für ca. 8 Euro 20 Vorfächer in 50 cm Länge. Macht man sie noch ein wenig kürzer (weniger als 30 cm sollten es nicht sein), bekommt man sogar noch mehr raus.
> Fürs reine Wobblerangeln, wo man in der Regel auch nicht viele Abrisse hat, würde ich dir aber 7x7 empfehlen.



härt sich ja schonma gut an.....will solch ein vorfach eigentlich für alles nehmen. also beim angeln mit blinker,spinner,wobbler und gummifisch....

bin ja eigentlich bei zanderangeln auf das fischen ohne stahl gekommen, da die fische weigesagt bei uns sooo extrem vorsichtig sind...glaubt ihr garnich..und n zander hats bisher noch nich geschafft meine geflochtenen durchzubeißen

najaa...bei hecht hilfts ncih|uhoh:


----------



## Carphunter' (23. September 2008)

*AW: Nichts anderes als Stahl...*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> aber doch die "mega unsichtbare" Whiplash Chrystal nicht :q:q:q
> 
> sorry, den konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen ...



lustigerweise hab ich die aber drauf....whiplash crystal in 0,18mm 

finde scho das sie unauffälliger ist als andere, aber normalerweise stört die farbe der schnur nich wirklich n fisch|kopfkrat
oder doch....ach keen plan xD


----------



## Colophonius (23. September 2008)

*AW: Nichts anderes als Stahl...*

Weder Farbe der Schnur, noch ein Stahlvorfach sollte einen Fisch stören. Fische sind wirklich dümmer als man glaubt.


----------



## Veit (24. September 2008)

*AW: Nichts anderes als Stahl...*

@ Carphunter: Ich habe dieses Jahr bereits ca. 200 Zander gefangen (natürlich war ich auch sehr viel angeln dafür :g) und das größtenteils mit Stahlvorfach. Nur an einem See, wo wir auf Grund mehrerer gegebenheiten Hechte nahezu ausschließen konnten, hab ich ein Fluocarbonvorfach eingesetzt. Als ich dann gemeinsam mit mehreren Freunden ein kleines Angeltreffen an diesem Gewässer gemacht habe, fischte mein Kumpel Tilo mit einem dicken, ummantelten Stahlvorfach und einer 0,19er Geflochtenen. Resultat war, dass Tilo an jenem Tag von 6 Anglern immerhin das drittbeste Fangergebnis hatte. Seitdem bin ich mir wirklich absolut sicher, dass es völlig unsinnig ist, irgendwelche Vorfachexperimente zu machen. 
Wir können gerne mal ein Testfischen an deinem Gewässer machen (Dessau ist ja nicht weit weg von Halle) und denn ich bin absolut überzeugt, dass man dort mit Stahlvorfach genauso gut Zander fängt. Bei Interesse PN an mich!


----------



## Dennert (24. September 2008)

*AW: Nichts anderes als Stahl...*

Was mich bei der ganzen Diskussion hier wundert:
Am Bodden, wo wirklich viele und kapitale Hechte gefangen werden, benutzen die guides vorwiegend Hardmono. Das hab ich selbst gesehen und es wurde mir dort auch empfohlen. Den guides liegen ihre Hechte aber schon aus rein finanziellem Interesse sehr am Herzen. Das ist doch irgendwo sehr merkwuerdig.
Die Leute fangen dort das 10-50 fache von Otto-Normal-Hobbyangler. Wenn die Verlustrate so hoch ist, muesste es diesen Leuten doch zuerst auffallen, warum zum Teufel wird der Quatsch dann genommen? Komisch!


----------



## Ullov Löns (24. September 2008)

*AW: Nichts anderes als Stahl...*



lehrling schrieb:


> Von mir mal noch folgender Hinweis hierzu: Habe bei 2 Boddenangeltouren den Guides
> vom Team Boddenangeln genau die diskutierte Frage gestellt: Stahl oder geht auch
> Hardmono? Antwort war eindeutig: Wir haben Hardmono probiert geht oft gut, aber
> jeder hat den Einsatz spätestens nach dem zweiten Fischverlust eingestellt.Und jeder
> ...


 



Dennert schrieb:


> Was mich bei der ganzen Diskussion hier wundert:
> Am Bodden, wo wirklich viele und kapitale Hechte gefangen werden, benutzen die guides vorwiegend Hardmono. Das hab ich selbst gesehen und es wurde mir dort auch empfohlen. Den guides liegen ihre Hechte aber schon aus rein finanziellem Interesse sehr am Herzen. Das ist doch irgendwo sehr merkwuerdig.
> Die Leute fangen dort das 10-50 fache von Otto-Normal-Hobbyangler. Wenn die Verlustrate so hoch ist, muesste es diesen Leuten doch zuerst auffallen, warum zum Teufel wird der Quatsch dann genommen? Komisch!


 


Jetzt haben wir zwei Behauptungen. Was stimmt denn nun?


Ich habe selbst noch keinen Hecht an HM verloren, aber wenn ich es einsetzen würde, dann in entsprechenden Stärken und da sind meine Erfahrungen negativ. Es ist halt steif und unflexibel. Zur zeit tummeln sich vier verschiedene Stahl- bzw. Titanvorfacharten in meiner Kiste. Je nach Einsatz kann ich das passende wählen und habe dabei ein gutes Gefühl. 

Stahlvorfächer sind mir höchstens dann mal gebrochen, wenn sie eigentlich schon vorher fertig waren. Auch bei Stahl oder Titan gilt natürlich eine gewisse Sorgfalt beim Erstellen und gerade bei den sehr dünnen Materialien, die man z.B. beim Barschfischen einsetzt, bedeutet ein kleiner Knick oder ein leichtes Auffisseln schon den Abschied in die Tonne.

Was mich mal interessieren würde, das ist ob es bei fertig gekauften Montagen  - unabhängig  ob HM oder Stahl - oder bei selbsterstellten mehr Brüche gibt.

Ich baue immer selber, das ist erstens billiger und zweitens bin ich wenn es zu einem Fehler kommt lieber selbst dafür verantwortlich.

Uli


----------



## Fxxxxx (24. September 2008)

*AW: Nichts anderes als Stahl...*

Wegen Flexonit - wir benutzen nur noch Flexonit (und dann auch nur noch getwizzelt) und haben bei weit über 100 Hechten noch keinen einzigen Verlust gehabt. Den Vorteil von Flexonit gegenüber anderen Stahlvorfächern sehe ich darin, dass es nicht so schnell kräuselt/knickt.

Ein Angelfreund kam neulich mal mit Hardmono an - das musste nach dem zweiten Hechtbiss ausgewechselt werden, weil es schon gut sichtbare Einschnitte hatte.

Gerade in hechtreichen Gewässern greifen doch die meisten Angler irgendwann auf wirklich und "dauerhaft" bisssichere Vorfächer zurück (und dann natürlich auch auf welche, die nicht nur 10 cm lang sind sondern schon mindestens 50 + cm) - weil sie eben schon mal gesehen haben, wie sich ein Hecht einrollt oder wie Hardmono nach einigen Hechten aussieht.

Wenn man dagegen nur eine Hand voll Hechte im Jahr fängt, dann fehlen natürlich oftmals diese "selbstgemachten" Erfahrungen.


Unsere Erfahrungen, dass die verschiedenen Vorfacharten offensichtlich keinen Einfluss auf das Beißverhalten haben, deckt sich mit der von Veit.


----------



## kulti007 (24. September 2008)

*AW: Nichts anderes als Stahl...*



Veit schrieb:


> ...Wir können gerne mal ein Testfischen an deinem Gewässer machen (Dessau ist ja nicht weit weg von Halle) und denn ich bin absolut überzeugt, dass man dort mit Stahlvorfach genauso gut Zander fängt. Bei Interesse PN an mich!...



bei einem testfischen in und rund um dessau/roßlau wäre ich dabei. verbringe eh die meiste angelzeit dort #h


----------



## Carphunter' (24. September 2008)

*AW: Nichts anderes als Stahl...*



kulti007 schrieb:


> bei einem testfischen in und rund um dessau/roßlau wäre ich dabei. verbringe eh die meiste angelzeit dort #h



tolle sache.....hab schon mit ihm geredet...geht hoffentlich klar...müssn nur noch termin und gewässer wählen..

coool...währ ne tolle sache...könnt ich mir 1. von euch was abguckn 
2. mit mehreren angeln macht 100 mal mehr spaß|rolleyes#h

tolle sache


----------



## Patrick83 (25. September 2008)

*AW: Nichts anderes wie Stahl...*



kulti007 schrieb:


> und dazu kommt noch das "raubfischexperten" immer wieder behaupten, das hardmono hechtsicher ist....nur um ihr zeug für viel geld zu verkaufen #d
> 
> ....z.B. dieser jackson |gr:...



Stimmt,hast du aus der Angelwoche na?!!!#6
Da war mal so ein Bericht....!!!!


----------



## lehrling (25. September 2008)

*AW: Nichts anderes als Stahl...*

Zitat:
Zitat von *lehrling* 

 
_Von mir mal noch folgender Hinweis hierzu: Habe bei 2 Boddenangeltouren den Guides
vom Team Boddenangeln genau die diskutierte Frage gestellt: Stahl oder geht auch
Hardmono? Antwort war eindeutig: Wir haben Hardmono probiert geht oft gut, aber
jeder hat den Einsatz spätestens nach dem zweiten Fischverlust eingestellt.Und jeder
hat diese Erfahrungen gemacht und nimmt nur noch Stahl.
Wer, wenn nicht diese Jungs, die bestimmt 200 Tage im Jahr direkt an der "Front" sind
sollte die Problematik besser einschätzen können!_



Zitat:
Zitat von *Dennert* 

 
_Was mich bei der ganzen Diskussion hier wundert:
Am Bodden, wo wirklich viele und kapitale Hechte gefangen werden, benutzen die guides vorwiegend Hardmono. Das hab ich selbst gesehen und es wurde mir dort auch empfohlen. Den guides liegen ihre Hechte aber schon aus rein finanziellem Interesse sehr am Herzen. Das ist doch irgendwo sehr merkwuerdig.
Die Leute fangen dort das 10-50 fache von Otto-Normal-Hobbyangler. Wenn die Verlustrate so hoch ist, muesste es diesen Leuten doch zuerst auffallen, warum zum Teufel wird der Quatsch dann genommen? Komisch!_



Jetzt haben wir zwei Behauptungen. Was stimmt denn nun?

@Sundvogel,

beim Team Boddennangeln habe ich es wie oben beschrieben
erlebt, mit anderen Guides habe ich keine Erfahrungen, wird sich aber in 5 Wochen ändern!, werde dann über deren Er-
fahrungen berichten.

MfG   Lehrling


----------



## Ullov Löns (25. September 2008)

*AW: Nichts anderes als Stahl...*

War auch absolut nicht böse gemeint. Ich halte die Boddenguides in dieser Thematik auch für eine ziemlich gute Referenz. Ich war nur verblüfft, diese zwei völlig unterschiedlichen Aussagen zu lesen.

Bei der Umstrittenheit von HM sehe ich eigentlich auch keinen Grund weswegen ausgerechnet die Boddenguides dazu raten sollten, denn diese haben überhaupt kein Interesse an verangelten Fischen.


----------



## Toni_1962 (26. September 2008)

*AW: Nichts anderes als Stahl...*



lehrling schrieb:


> Zitat:
> 
> Jetzt haben wir zwei Behauptungen. Was stimmt denn nun?


 
Zumindest die Aussage auf der Homepage von *Team Bodden-Angeln* ist eindeutig :


http://bodden-angeln.de/ang_spinn_hecht_hechttour.html

*"Geräteempfehlungen: ...*

*Ein flexibles Stahlvorfach in 50 bis 70 cm ist ein Muss (vor Ort in exzellenter Qualität erhältlich)."*


----------



## KHof (26. September 2008)

*AW: Nichts anderes als Stahl...*

Hallo!

Ich hab das auch mal mit einem Guide besprochen: Der meinte Hardmono ab 100 lbs sei sicher.

100 lbs - das ist eine krumme Spinnstange aber kein Vorfach!

Er selbst fischt wie eigendlich zu erwarten Stahl 1x7 oder 7x7.

Warum kommt eigendlich diese Debatte in schöner Regelmäßigkeit auf? Jedesmal beichten erfahrene Hechtangler ihre Verluste mit "Nichtmetallmaterialien" und berichten nach reuiger Rückkehr zu gleicher Fangausbeute.
Die Diskussion ist eigendlich vollkommen überflüssig.

Stahl drauf und gut.

Klaus


----------



## Stachelritter86 (26. September 2008)

*AW: Nichts anderes als Stahl...*



KHof schrieb:


> Stahl drauf und gut.
> 
> Klaus



So sollte es sein.

Grüße

Markus


----------



## kulti007 (26. September 2008)

*AW: Nichts anderes wie Stahl...*



Patrick83 schrieb:


> Stimmt,hast du aus der Angelwoche na?!!!#6
> Da war mal so ein Bericht....!!!!




richtig :m

in der AW steht doch laufend wie hechtsicher die jakson vorfächer sind #d:v

...kein wunder das hier das thema einmal im monat durch gekaut wird |rolleyes


----------



## Brassenwürger (26. September 2008)

*AW: Nichts anderes wie Stahl...*



kulti007 schrieb:


> ...kein wunder das hier das thema einmal im monat durch gekaut wird |rolleyes


 
Das Schlimme daran ist für mich nur, dass deswegen ständig neue Threads eröffnet werden! Es sollte doch reichen, wenn es einen gibt, wo man sich über das Thema auslassen und drüber diskutieren kann. Vielleicht diesen hier...|kopfkrat


----------



## rallye-vid (26. September 2008)

*AW: Nichts anderes als Stahl...*

Dann weiss ich schon was mein Arbeitskollege gelesen hat, weil er FC auf einmal als Hechtsicher einstuft #y

Naja, ein Dummschwätzer halt...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. September 2008)

*AW: Nichts anderes wie Stahl...*



kulti007 schrieb:


> in der AW steht doch laufend wie hechtsicher die jakson vorfächer sind #d:v
> 
> ...kein wunder das hier das thema einmal im monat durch gekaut wird |rolleyes


Das ist ja eigentlich ein richtiger Skandal, vorgeschoben zum Feilbieten einer unbrauchbaren Vorfachtechnik zum Hechtangeln. #q

Sollte man die nicht mal mit Leserbriefen konzentriert bombardieren etc.,
hier im Thread ist ja genug an Information zusammen gekommen. :m


----------



## duck_68 (26. September 2008)

*AW: Nichts anderes wie Stahl...*



kulti007 schrieb:


> richtig :m
> 
> in der AW steht doch laufend wie hechtsicher die jakson vorfächer sind #d:v
> 
> ...kein wunder das hier das thema einmal im monat durch gekaut wird |rolleyes




Darüber, dass dieser Schwachsinn ständig in Zeitschriften verbreitet wird, habe ich mich schon öfter aufgeregt....


----------



## kulti007 (27. September 2008)

*AW: Nichts anderes als Stahl...*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Das Schlimme daran ist für mich nur, dass deswegen ständig neue Threads eröffnet werden! Es sollte doch reichen, wenn es einen gibt, wo man sich über das Thema auslassen und drüber diskutieren kann. Vielleicht diesen hier...|kopfkrat



ich habe mich schon daran gewöhnt, das laufend die gleichen fragen in neue threads gestellt werden....welche spinrute soll ich kaufen |rolleyes.....



AngelDet schrieb:


> Sollte man die nicht mal mit Leserbriefen konzentriert bombardieren etc.,
> hier im Thread ist ja genug an Information zusammen gekommen. :m



ich denke das wäre auf jedenfall mal nen versuch wert #6

...wer macht alles mit? :g


----------



## Viper5684 (27. September 2008)

*AW: Nichts anderes als Stahl...*

so...ich bin zwar erst 19 aber kann trotzdem schon einiges dazu sagen.
ich habe dieses jahr anner kiesgrube auf barsch geangelt...schön mit dünner mono natürlich...jedoch saß plötzlich nen 35er junghecht dran...hab den locker mit der mono rausgezogen...doch als er im kescher war, biss er das vorfach durch...kann ich jetzt also behaupten mono sei sicher? NEIN natürlich nicht...die nächsten würfe habe ich nur noch mit feinem wolfram-vorfach getan (bis 2,5kg tragkraft) und siehe da...ein 35er barsch hat angebissen..also kann mir keiner sagen, die stahl-vorfächer sind zu sehr sichtbar.
das mit den angelzeitschriften jedoch ist genauso wie mit den computer-magazinen...schon mal jemand bemerkt dass in Computer-B*ld immer der SUPER GEILE Al-die Pc gewinnt? die zeitschriften werden bezahlt, damit sie werbung machen. somit werden auch ständig die hard-mono teile hochgepriesen, aber wirklich wahr ist daran eh nichts. vielleicht wäre ja ne hardmono bis 100kg sicher...da brauchste aber auchn sägeblatt für xD

also ich fische in hechtgewässern nur mit stahl...auch schon allein aus dem grund, weil ich alle meine fänge fotografiere und festhalten möchte


----------



## dirkbu (27. September 2008)

*AW: Nichts anderes als Stahl...*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> nun rege auch ich mich mal ein kleines Bisschen auf!
> 
> In Hechtgewässern sind also Vorfächer aus Stahl, Titan, Wolfram oder sonstwas für´n neumodischem Metall angesagt, aber mit Hardmono oder sonstiger Monofiler Vorfachschnur kann man nicht auf Hecht fischen! *Das funktioniert einfach nicht!!*


 
Ich hab es mir nun mal gegeben und den ganzen Thread durchgelesen. Ich verstehe die ganze Diskussion nicht.

Fakt ist doch, dass die netten Zähne vom Hecht alles nichtmetallisches durchschnibbeln können.

Fakt ist leider auch, dass einige Gerätehändler kaum noch zum Fischen kommen und neumodischen Kram nicht mehr selbst probieren. Dadurch verlassen die sich auf die Aussagen ihrer Vertreter oder wollen einfach nur verkaufen.

Fakt ist auch, dass das Forum mit Infos überfüllt ist und man sich durch manche Themen durchwühlt, aber trotzdem nicht schlauer wird.

Fakt ist aber auch, dass viele zu faul sind um erstmal zu suchen.

Tatsache ist auch, wenn ich in einen großen Angelladen gehe auf vielen Verpackungen keine deutschen Beschreibungen mehr sehen kann. Ich sehe englisch Beschreibungen oder asiatische Schriftzeichen. Wer kann damit schon was anfangen??
Da ist eigentlich der Gesetzgeber wieder gefordert, dass überall eine deutsche Beschreibung sein muss. Analog zu Lebensmittel- oder z.B. Kosmetikprodukten. Eigentlich analog zu allen anderen Produkten.
Aber jeder hat nach den neuen Verbrauchergesetzen ja das Recht Artikel zurück zu geben wegen mangelhafter Beschreibung. Das ist ein Sachmangel.
Da wäre jeder Verbraucher gefragt und/oder die Fischereiverbände.

Sicher ist jedenfalls, wer mit Hecht rechnen muss, sollte ein metalliche Legierung als Vorfach nutzen.


----------



## nibbler001 (27. September 2008)

*AW: Nichts anderes als Stahl...*

Auch wenn ihr mir jetzt wiedeersprechen werdet (@ralley kann es sein das dein ARbeitskollege auch das meinte?)

Es giebt soganantes Invisible Jerk-Leader, das ist HEchtsicheres Fluocarbon (ist kein HArdmono)

Hat allerdings eig keine Vorteleile (mal abgesehen von der Unsichtbarkeit)

- Sehr weich
- ERst ab 19 kg erhältlich
- 10m Kosten um die 11€ (1x7 (5m mit Klemhülsen) 1,80)
- Kriegt man eig nur wenn man den Händler direkt kennt, sonst bestellen die sowas eig nicht.
-  Denn Hecht interesiert es eig nicht ob da n Stahl Vorfach dran ist oder nicht, der beißt trotzdem

Fazit ich bleibe bei meinem Stahlvorfach (das andere ist mir einfach zu Teuer, und Stahl macht die Aufgabe genausso gut)


----------



## duck_68 (27. September 2008)

*AW: Nichts anderes als Stahl...*



nibbler001 schrieb:


> ........
> 
> Es giebt soganantes Invisible Jerk-Leader, das ist HEchtsicheres Fluocarbon (ist kein HArdmono)
> 
> ............



Und genau auf solchen Blödsinn, der wieder nur die Verkaufszahlen pushen soll, fallen die Leute herein....#q


----------



## kulti007 (27. September 2008)

*AW: Nichts anderes als Stahl...*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Und genau auf solchen Blödsinn, der wieder nur die Verkaufszahlen pushen soll, fallen die Leute herein....#q




wo wir wieder beim thema werbung sind :vik:


----------



## Chrizzi (27. September 2008)

*AW: Nichts anderes als Stahl...*

nibbler001 du weißt schon, dass Hardmono im Normalfall abriebsfester ist als Flourocarbon. Klar gibt es auch abriebsfestere FCs aber Hechtsicher ist beides (Hardmono/FC) nicht.


----------



## Viper5684 (27. September 2008)

*AW: Nichts anderes als Stahl...*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> nibbler001 du weißt schon, dass Hardmono im Normalfall abriebsfester ist als Flourocarbon. Klar gibt es auch abriebsfestere FCs aber Hechtsicher ist beides (Hardmono/FC) nicht.


kommt drauf an in welcher stärke du es nimmst xD
wenn es bei 1,5mm liegt würd ich da nochma drüber streiten :vik:
aber wie gesagt...ich bleib bei stahl/wolfram


----------



## KHof (27. September 2008)

*AW: Nichts anderes als Stahl...*

Hallo!

Also wenn ich den Beitrag von Nippler richtig entziffert habe gibt es ein funktionierendes Kunststoffmaterial, das nur deswegen kein Händler bestellt weil man es nicht braucht?!

Was glaubt ihr?

Die Angelläden wären aber ziemlich leer...

So. Ich geh jetzt angeln.

Klaus


----------



## nibbler001 (27. September 2008)

*AW: Nichts anderes als Stahl...*

Jop haste richtig verstanden. Das Zeug ist eig sehr gut, aber man braucht es nicht. Hechte beißen Trotzdem, d.h. macht es keinen ´Sinn das 6fache auszugeben.
Wenn auf Wobbler ect nichts geht würde ich zum Natural Jerk und nicht zum nicht Stah/Titan greifen.

Natural Jerk = Spezial vorrichtung um nen Köderfisch aktiv, wie einen Jerkbait, zu führen.     Am besten Makre eigenbau


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (28. September 2008)

*AW: Nichts anderes als Stahl...*



nibbler001 schrieb:


> Jop haste richtig verstanden. Das Zeug ist eig sehr gut, aber man braucht es nicht. Hechte beißen Trotzdem, d.h. macht es keinen ´Sinn das 6fache auszugeben.
> Wenn auf Wobbler ect nichts geht würde ich zum Natural Jerk und nicht zum nicht Stah/Titan greifen.
> 
> Natural Jerk = Spezial vorrichtung um nen Köderfisch aktiv, wie einen Jerkbait, zu führen.     Am besten Makre eigenbau



Ein geiles Argument. Ich verkaufe in meinem Laden den Leuten die gerne einen bestimmten hocpreisigen Artikel möchten auch nur das billige Zeu, schließlich ist das geneuso gut, und wenn nicht auch egal, wird schon ausreichen. Der Kunde soll schließlich nicht das bekommen was er will, oder? |kopfkrat

Mal im Ernst: Wenn das Zeug unsichtbar und gleichzeitig absolut bißsicher wäre, dann würden es sicher sehr vile User auch hier aus dem Board, mich eingeschlossen, vermutlich relativ unabhängig vom preis kaufen. Aber wie schon 26486 mal gesagt: Die ganzen Fluocarbon/HM-Vorfächer sind erst ab relativ großen Durchmessern Hechtsicher, und dann so unfexibel und auch sichtbar, das es mir wesentlich lieber ist mit dünnem Stahl zu angeln - der ist Hechtsicher, günstig und leicht zu verarbeiten. Ich weiss nicht was ich noch mehr wollen sollte - vor allem weil es die Hechte an den von mir befischten Gewässern eindeutig nicht stört.


----------



## maesox (28. September 2008)

*AW: Nichts anderes als Stahl...*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Aber wie schon 26486 mal gesagt: Die ganzen Fluocarbon/HM-Vorfächer sind erst ab relativ großen Durchmessern Hechtsicher, und dann so unfexibel und auch sichtbar, das es mir wesentlich lieber ist mit dünnem Stahl zu angeln - der ist Hechtsicher, günstig und leicht zu verarbeiten. Ich weiss nicht was ich noch mehr wollen sollte - vor allem weil es die Hechte an den von mir befischten Gewässern eindeutig nicht stört.


 




|good:|good:|good:........


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. September 2008)

*AW: Nichts anderes als Stahl...*



kulti007 schrieb:


> i
> ich denke das wäre auf jedenfall mal nen versuch wert #6
> 
> ...wer macht alles mit? :g


Ich! |wavey:

Denn ma to! :m
http://www.angelwoche.de/ 
http://www.angelwoche.de/kontakt/index.php


----------



## senner (2. April 2009)

*AW: Nichts anderes als Stahl...*

schleppst du nicht auch mit 0.06er ? :m


----------



## perikles (3. April 2009)

*AW: Nichts anderes als Stahl...*

0,06er wiplash


----------



## kohlie0611 (3. April 2009)

*AW: Nichts anderes als Stahl...*



perikles schrieb:


> 0,06er wiplash


 
da kannst du auch z.B. 14ner SW nehmen, kommt das gleiche bei raus....Wpilash ist wohl die Schnur mit der extemsten Durchmesserübertreibung nach unten hin die du kaufen kannst....


----------



## perikles (3. April 2009)

*AW: Nichts anderes als Stahl...*

@kohlie: hätte mir die schnur nie gekauft, war ein werbegeschenk von fisch und fang glaube ich, das mit dem durchmesser merkst ja sofort wenn du die schnur in der hand hast


----------



## kohlie0611 (3. April 2009)

*AW: Nichts anderes als Stahl...*

Stimmt, leider bin ich, als ich angefangen habe mich für Geflecht zu interessieren, darauf reingefallen.Ich kenne mindestens noch einen der mir voller Stolz erzählt hat, das er ne 0,10mm Schnur fischt die fast 15 kg|bigeyes trägt, ob ich die Wiplash von der Firma Berkley kennen würde...hätte er mal vorher ein wenig recherchiert#d-eigentlich ne sauerei von PF.de


----------

